# Make-up removing cleanser



## User67 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi ladies,
I was wondering what you all use to wash your make-up off. I use eye make-up remover for all my eye make-up, but I want a cleanser that will remove my foundation & leave my face feeling really clean. Preferably a drugstore brand. Thanks : )


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 2, 2006)

Great question I need some adivce on this as well. Cannot get the black eyelinear off, so the next day it looks like I got punched in the eyes.


----------



## Life In Return (Jul 2, 2006)

Oil of Olay Dual Action is good... I use that AND Aveeno Daily Scrub... both work wonderfully for me when I am washing all of the day's makeup away


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 6, 2006)

For heavy makeup days, I like to use a deep cleansing oil.

For regular days, I like to start off with a daily scrub with microbeads to loosen up the makeup and then wash with Spectro Jel.


----------



## Pushpa (Jul 6, 2006)

aveeno scubs and mac green gel


----------



## misery1001 (Jul 6, 2006)

might sound weired but good old olive oil is good for make up remover... rub on for a minute and rinse it off, follow by any cleanser


----------



## Whitney Costner (Jul 14, 2006)

philosophy purity made simple

It's the best!


----------



## steponme (Aug 14, 2006)

Alpha Hydrox's (Rite Aid/Longs) original face wash was perfect for this. They discontinued that one, the new one isn't oil free. But if you're not worried about this, then you might give it a try. Both Long's and Rite-Aid have gurantees so if it ends up being horrible for your skin, you can always return/exchange.


----------



## ette (Aug 14, 2006)

Biotherm Pure Bright or Biotherm Hydra-Det0x Cleansing Foam.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 19, 2006)

a washcloth and a cleanser with scrubby beads.


----------



## Kim. (Aug 20, 2006)

I take my eye makeup off with Q-tips and vaseline and then take a makeup remover pad and wipe my whole face to get my face makeup off and then cleanse. Works great, cheap and vaseline lasts forever.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Sep 3, 2006)

clinique has this new stuff to take out makeup 
its called Take the Day Off .. it works really good
i use the cleansing milk to wash off the make up 
and then use my usual face wash after ..


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 3, 2006)

I like Sephora's eye make up remover. it works soo good and I can use it a million times and my eyes dont get irritated.
As far as cleansers I like Biore and use a scrub brush. it works really well and then follow up with Dermalogica Cleansing Gel.


----------



## fantasyar (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm using L'oreal eye make up remover and cleansing milk. Both works wonderfully and they are really cheap. I used to buy brand cleansers but I realised that it was unnecessary because there is no much difference between them.


----------



## Sereia (Oct 26, 2006)

I discovered this make up removers towels from Garnier - Synergie express 3 in 1. I couldn't believe how clean and bright and smooth  my face felt after using them, they are a drug stor brand and cheap! I LOVE them and so ease to use!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 3, 2006)

right now, i am using Dior Cleansing Geelee for Face, Eyes and Lips


----------



## eowyn797 (Nov 4, 2006)

i use Almay's Oil-free Eye-makeup remover pads, and fold them over around my index finger to wipe off the liner top and bottom. Drugstore, baby...and they do NOT irritate my eyes, which is a total bonus as every other eye makeup remover i have tried does.

i follow that with Philosophy's Purity Made Simple for the rest of my face! it really is the best stuff.


----------



## mzreyes (Nov 4, 2006)

i use the ponds wipes.. wipe off all my makeup, then wash my face with clearasil


----------



## Lollie (Nov 15, 2006)

Why does everybody like Philosophy purity made simple so much except for me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Clinique has a good eye makeup remover called take the day off. I think I'll buy their facial cleanser too to give it a try... Too bad this stuff is so expensive and you have to use it every day!


----------



## glamrgirl429 (Nov 15, 2006)

Neutrogena Fresh Foaming Cleanser is a makeup remover and cleanser in one...takes off everything


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_right now, i am using Dior Cleansing Geelee for Face, Eyes and Lips_

 
i'm using that as well. it's great for nights when i work late and don't want to wake anyone up by running the sink or shower, it takes EVERYTHING off and it's super hydrating.

i also use Caudelie Cleansing Water and Foaming Cleanser.  I'm all for a one step removal, I don't really have to tiem take off eyes then wash my face, i'd rather do it all it one shot.


----------



## yumin1988 (Nov 19, 2006)

I use olive oil to remove my makeup...
I also use shu uemera deep cleansing oil for the more stubborn ones! Than I cleanse my face.

It works well for me~~


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 19, 2006)

Clean and Clear just came out with a Makeup Removing Cleanser. It's not drying and comes in a foam pump. It lasts a long time (I bought it 2 or 3 months ago).


----------



## MACtastic (Nov 28, 2006)

I just got a sample of a fabulous cleanser by Korres...its White Tea Facial Fluid Gel Cleanser. Its super gentle, yet it removes everything from foundation to eyeliner...I am definitely purchasing this baby! (You can get the Korres line at Sephora)


----------



## ellesea (Nov 28, 2006)

I use this cleansing water from Lancome. It's a fairly large pump bottle. It works as makeup remover and face cleaner.  Then I use a facial scrube from clean and clear.


----------



## natalie75 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Estee Lauder*

I know it's not a drugstore brand, but it does last forever!  I use it for eyes, face.............. and it only takes a tiny bit. It is called "Take It Away" in a pump bottle.


----------

